# Instone Supplements



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

As some of you know i have just been over to New York for 48hrs on business unfortunatly whilst i was there i caught food poisening on the plane over and was inbed for 30hrs only getting out of my hotel bed/toilet 2 hrs before we needed to check in at the airport to fly back...anyway i was lucky enought to be able to make a quick stop at a GNC on the way to JFK and get some supplements i wanted.

i picked up 8 cans of the Instone puddings and Instones fatburner "LeanFire" the ingrediants seem promising have you guys on the board from the states tried the Leanfire fatburner and if so what you thought of it???

i also managed to pick up some

ALA

Melotonin 4 bottles

Yhombine to add to the Eph Caff stack i think it 9%extract per capsule...

and some other stuff....


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your food poisening mate.

Yhombine, not seen that about for a while!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Cheers paul hopefully it will go in the next 24/48hrs and i can get back to my plan for the finals..

you cannot buy it in the uk so when i was over there i had to get it....


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Hee-hee  - we just bought up all the remaining stock of the instone pudding in the UK (there wasnt all that much actually - only about 120 cases).

Cant get Instone in quick enough - the first two stock orders sold out before we even got them in. We wanted to order 200 cases of the puddings but there was only 120 left.

They are out of stock in the states also, so not sure when we'll be able to get more. It'll be at the very least three weeks and I dont think we'll last that long sadly. Its frustrating when you have a great selling product and there's not enough stock to meet the demand.

Finally got to try one last night (vanilla) and it was pretty good. Extremely convenient and makes a nice change from having a shake. I really wasnt expecting them to sell very well to be honest, especially as the price is quite high per serving. I've been very surprised by how quickly they've been going out. Everything in the Instone line is selling well except the 1lb lean intake protein - which doesnt suprise me at all as its quite expensive for only 1lb of protein.

The biggest shame with the instone line here is that the 7keto and 6-oxo have been removed from the lean fire and forza t to meet UK law.


----------



## nw_soul (Feb 1, 2005)

i WANT SOME OF THAT PROTEIN PUDDING, LET ME KNOW WHAT ITS LIKE


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, never heard of Instone before.

Actually I have seen the name but never tried or looked into it before.

PS, you can add some Cayenne to your ECA/yohimbe stack and this will make all those ingrediants better.

Cayenne is said to make other herbs more effective, and also improving digestion, circulation, toning up the digestive system, ulsers, hemmeroids, just to name a few.

But it will make your stack a little bit more effective.

I take it with food too as it makes my stomach warm. Not warm like heartburn but warm like it kindof heats me up. You get used to this tho.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

I've heard good things about cayenne also.

I was speaking to an international sales rep for an American brand the other week and he told me ephedrine may be legal again soon as the supplement industry have taken the FDA to court for banning it without good reason. The only question is - with so much bad press would the majority of people buy ephedrine again? Also when something is banned you'll notice that the people who used to sell it always then market negatively against that ingredient when trying to push the new product. All the supp companies who made ephredrine based products jumped on the 'ephredrine is bad, ephredrine-free is better' bandwagon. Its hard then to do a 180 and go back on that.

Can anyone tell me why 7keto and 6oxo are banned in the UK? I've yet to find anyone who can give me a reason. 7Keto in particular looks extremely promising from studies I've read.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i just got my order from Bodyshapers all 60 cans of choc flavour...silentBob you have a young lady answering your phones i called yesterday to check on my order and she took a genuine intrest in the reason i used them so much so i ordered another 40 to add to the 20 i had already ordered 

i have to agree they are really convenient especially whilst dieting i will definatly be pointing others to your site for these...

i grabbed some Lean Fire when in New York last week and it is a good product i am using it up till my show but like SB has said without the 7-Keto i wouldnt expect it to be as effective...

Hackskii i will try that with my ECY stack but i won' be using the Yohimbe until after my show as it has a small water retaining effect..


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I just heard too that they might lift the ban on ephedrin.

Funny thing is you still can buy it in the form of stuff like Primitine Tablets, BronkAid and the other Asthma medications.

Some ban huh, when I can go into any local pharmacy and buy it right off the shelf.

I bought a capping machine yesterday and capped up 50 cayenne capsules in the 00 size. Man, that cayenne got a little airborne and started burning my sinuses. That stuff is wicked.

I bought 1lb for $9.00...........I can cap up maybe a thousand for that price.


----------



## nomore1324 (Jan 15, 2005)

instone was created by stallone... for a sixty year old he look pretty good, im sure all hes on are his new miracle products. sixty and looks better than when he was in rocky. but i do know that the instone progormone is supposed to be the shiz baby.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

nomore1324 said:


> instone was created by stallone...


that should read...

Instone was created *for* Stallone


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

This stuff just cant be better than whole foods!

I think it would be good for the lazy person that is clueless about diet.

Look at MetRx, they were supposed to give you the body you never had. Well guess what? I took it for about a year and didnt get a better body.

I tried the Zone diet and within 1 year I had the smallest waist (even graduating high school), the lowest bodyfat, and was stronger than I ever had been ever all at the ripe old age of 37 years old.

If it looks too good to be true, then it is.

With some good marketing tools, some endorsements, you can sell anything.

Stallone can afford all the HGH, test, anything he needs to keep his looks, even cosmetic surgery.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hackskii said:


> This stuff just cant be better than whole foods!
> 
> I think it would be good for the lazy person that is clueless about diet.


well i hope you are not making a general statement there mate as i am definatly not lazy or clueless when it comes to my diet.

there is no substitute for whole foods but these kind of products like the puddings definatly help especially when you are travelling and staying in hotels.....

i have just tasted the choc flavour and all i can say is OH MY GOD!!!!! the flavour could not be more diffrent from the vanilla cream the Choc flavour is thicker and much nicer so much so i have just placed another order.....

at the end of the day the key to good nutrition is to be able to eat every 2-3hrs and for that food to be clean these puddings are as good if not better in some ways than the shakes that are being sold in the industry at the moment.

I cannot speak for the whole Instone product range as i have only tried the Lean Fire and the puddings but i have found both to be effective in my prep to place in the top 10 at the British finals.


----------



## Langers (Nov 18, 2003)

Supplements, the clue is in the name tbh


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> i just got my order from Bodyshapers all 60 cans of choc flavour...silentBob you have a young lady answering your phones i called yesterday to check on my order and she took a genuine intrest in the reason i used them so much so i ordered another 40 to add to the 20 i had already ordered


Thats great to hear mate - its always brilliant to get good feedback on all aspects of service.



Pscarb said:


> i have to agree they are really convenient especially whilst dieting i will definatly be pointing others to your site for these...


Thanks. I'm just worried how long we're going to manage to last on what we have. Cant believe how fast they are going. Presuming sales stay the same and neither increase nor decrease - the lot we've just bought will only last about a week or so. The importers are hoping to have more in 3 weeks but arent sure if more have been manufactured yet.



Pscarb said:


> i grabbed some Lean Fire when in New York last week and it is a good product i am using it up till my show but like SB has said without the 7-Keto i wouldnt expect it to be as effective..


Yeah - thats my biggest dissapointment, but obviously its the same with Lean System 7 (the US one has 7-keto). Without it lean fire is as good or better than most other fat burners available here, but obviously nowhere near as good as the US one. A real shame.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this was the case with the original muscletech fatburner the US version had Eph in it and the UK one didnt therefore not half as effective...


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> i have just tasted the choc flavour and all i can say is OH MY GOD!!!!! the flavour could not be more diffrent from the vanilla cream the Choc flavour is thicker and much nicer so much so i have just placed another order.....


The chocolate flavour outsells vanilla by about 8 to 1. Thats the one I really wanted to try but I just cant justify having one for myself when the availability is so short. I'll just have to wait until the next shipment.

How does it compare to the PVL pudding? I quite liked the PVL one except that you have to be careful to get the right consistency when mixing it and it still requires a blender, whereas these ones are ready to eat straight out of the can which is much more convenient.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i love the PVL puddings but like you say you have to blend it i found to get the best consistancy i mix it with one scoop of Pro-Pep and leave it in the fridge overnight it is great as breakfast on my low/zero carb days alot more satisfing than a shake....


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

That sounds like a good one mate - will have to give it a whirl some time. I'm a big fan of pro peptide myself - best protein blend out there imo.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> well i hope you are not making a general statement there mate as i am definatly not lazy or clueless when it comes to my diet.


*No mate, That was not geared to you what so ever.*

I think the shakes and stuff have their place but for some reason when people start going to the gym they think they have to go out and buy protein powder and supplements.

Some new type of food comes out and is based on some clinical study or finding and with good marketing they are doing nothing but fleecing the flock. I think it is sad really.

I bet I dont have 1 shake a week. I bet I dont have a bagged meal once a month.

I love to eat and I also like to cook. I am single and enjoy cooking most of the time.

I think alot of people are looking for that magic bullet (shake, meals, bars, etc), even Cortislim and it does not exist.

The more I read and learn the farther I go away from processed foods and the farther I lean twards whole foods.

Again, the comment was a generalization and not directed at any one in perticular.

It just irks me when I see the new and improved.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

fair one mate...

i do agree with what you have said i have been able to customise my diet both whilst dieting for a show and in the off-season using supplements in the form of protein drinks, MRP and supplements like the PVL and Instone puddings.

these are not magic bullets nothing is and to be honest if anybody out there thinks that they are needs to hand over their gym membership and take up Ping-Pong....

this is an prime example of the reason why these products can be useful.

i am at a business meeting on friday it is an all day event and i will be staying at a hotel friday night i will be able to prep my food for the day at home on friday morning(6.00am) but sat morning for breakfast and my 2nd meal will have to be a shake or MRP but now i will take 2 cans of the Instone pudding for breakfast that will give me

40g protein

2g carbs

4g non-sat fat

with the added bonus of tasting very nice


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> hand over their gym membership and take up Ping-Pong....


was that aimed at me?!  <ping pong champion / bodybuilder>


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

why would it be????


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

cos im the ping pong champion  lighthearted mate  , btw where in the uk do you guys buy your instone pudding from, i might have to try it but it's a pound or two a pop


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorry mate long day low carbs... 

you can get them from www.bodyshapersfitness.com but you better hurry


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

What type of protein is used in these puddings? Whey or something else?


----------

